
MonetDB/e: embedded OLAP/analytics database - marcle
https://www.monetdb.org/blog/MonetDBe-a-mature-embedded-SQL-DBMS
======
marcle
This is a very interesting addition to the embedded analytics database
landscape. MonetDB/e may hit a sweet spot.

I always enjoyed using MonetDBLite (with R), but it is no longer being
developed. I understand that CWI has contributed to the development of
MonetDBLite, DuckDB and MonetDB/e. It would be useful to know how DuckDB and
MonetDB/e differ. The latter may have the advantage of building on a well
established server.

For some other embedded databases, see [http://embedded-database.com/open-
source-embedded-database-s...](http://embedded-database.com/open-source-
embedded-database-systems/).

